# Leaking timing chain tensioner!



## vectorfool (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 2003 W8 with 160,00 miles on it had it for over six years, very minor repairs needed. It is now leaking oil from the timing chain tensioner, having trouble finding a mechanic willing to tackle this because of the hours involved dropping the engine. Any quick fixes available? Any idea of price and work involved? Any suggestions? I am in the Toledo area of Ohio.


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

No real fix for an oil leak like that other than replacing the seal and what are they quoting you if there even doing that?


----------

